# glue to a mirror



## Tom Struble

how about hot melt?


----------



## Leprichon

Thanks for the quick reply...I dont have a glue gun, but if that is the best way to go than I can certainly borrow one...


----------



## RippySkippy

You could contact a local glass shop and inquire with them. I'd be tempted to look into clear silicone...but that can be god awful messy. Give some things a shot and report back!


----------



## Leah Frances

To conceal the ugliness: Paint the back of the letters black - or the same color as the surrounding walls around the mirror. This helps hide their reflection.

To make it stick better: scratch the glass under where you want to glue. Of course, you don't want to do this if you will ever use the mirror for something else.

To glue it: loctite and others make glue for gluing rear view mirrors to windshields. I would try one of those glues - check out auto supply stores.


----------



## Bob Mariani

use silicone. apply in a small round dab and it will not look bad. Contact cement will not work, since you need to coat both pieces. We use silicone to glue fish tanks together. Glass to glass, which needs to be very strong.


----------



## Tom Struble

great tip Bob actually glass companies sell a very clear silicone that's used in frame less glass shower door systems


----------



## Dana11

Elmer's have this glue that dries up to be clear. try that one out for your problem.


----------



## Bob Mariani

silicone Type I is different than Type II and is what the glass companies will use. Elmer's clear will NOT work.


----------



## AllenB

ask your local glass store and ask for some tips.. You can search on the internet perhaps to find some extra ideas regarding glues..


----------

